# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دارو سازی تهران ! چند تا سوال

## :Iman1997

سلام از اونایی که اطلاع دارند اگه میشه بگین واسه دارو سازی تهران در منتطقه 3 تقریبا حدود چه رتبه ای میخواد ؟ اگه میشه نمونه ای از کارنامه امسال رو که دارو سازی تهران قبول شده تو منتطفه 3 بزارین !

در ضمن در مورد رشته دارو اینکه 6 ساله فقط ؟ و درامدش چجوریه نسبت به رشته های پزشکی و ... ؟ از لحاظ سنگین بودن درس تو دانشگاه هم توضیج بدین !

ممنون

----------


## khaan

دانشگاه آزاد قبولیش با رتبه منظقه نیست با نمره کل در کشور هست.
داروسازی بیشتر از 6 سال میشه معمولا. درآمد و بازار کار و اشتغال و شرایط کار و همه چیزش از پزشکی عمومی  خیلی بهتره

----------


## POOYAE

سلام . میتونید از کارنامه های کانون که منشتر کرده استفاده کنید ( نکته : به درصدها اصلا توجه نکن چون یهو کنکور آسون میشه میانگین میره بالا یهو کنکور سخت میشه میانگین میاد پایین دقیقا مثل امسال / نکته بعدی : زیادم رو رو رتبه توجه نکن یهو ظرفیت کاهش پیدا میکنه کلا برنامه هات بهم میزره )  :Yahoo (4):  خلاصه ش بگیم فقط کمی به رتبه توجه کن که حدود رتبه بیاد دستت / همون حدودای 6 ساله / در مورد درآمد به خودتون بستگی داره مثلا کسی که تو داروخانه فقط دارو میفروشه با کسی که داروخانه مال خودشه درآمدش زمین تا آسمونه / در مورد سختی والا تا جایی که شنیدم شیمی ش سخته و بدقلق / موفق باشید

----------


## مهسـا

> سلام . میتونید از کارنامه های کانون که منشتر کرده استفاده کنید ( نکته : به درصدها اصلا توجه نکن چون یهو کنکور آسون میشه میانگین میره بالا یهو کنکور سخت میشه میانگین میاد پایین دقیقا مثل امسال / نکته بعدی : زیادم رو رو رتبه توجه نکن یهو ظرفیت کاهش پیدا میکنه کلا برنامه هات بهم میزره )  خلاصه ش بگیم فقط کمی به رتبه توجه کن که حدود رتبه بیاد دستت / همون حدودای 6 ساله / در مورد درآمد به خودتون بستگی داره مثلا کسی که تو داروخانه فقط دارو میفروشه با کسی که داروخانه مال خودشه درآمدش زمین تا آسمونه / در مورد سختی والا تا جایی که شنیدم شیمی ش سخته و بدقلق / موفق باشید


  کانون رتبه کل در سهمیه رو میذاره که اصلا واسه انتخاب رشته درست نیست .... رتبه کل تو زیرگروه یک مهمه که تو کارنامه هاش نمیذاره پس نمیتونه منبع قابل اعتمادیم باشه...

----------


## sinatz

سلام 
باباي من داروساز هست ، منم به همين دليل مي خوام داروسازي برم .
 يه شعاري هست در رابطه با رشته هاي تاپ تجربي كه بابام هميشه اين رو واسه من تكرار كنه : 
درسش رو داروساز ها مي خونن ، پزش رو پزشكا مي دن ، پولش رو دندون پزشكا در ميارن  :Yahoo (1): 
اونجوري كه باباي من ميگه داروسازي خيلي شغل پر مشغله اي هست ، حداقل تو ايران !
شما فارغ التحصيل هم كه بشي بايد يكي دو سال طرح بگذروني بعد كه واسه امتياز داروخانه اقدام مي كني ، يه سرمايه اي مي خواي كه دارو بخري و ...
بعد چون داروخانه ها با بيمه ها قرارداد دارن ، بيمه ها كلا خيلي اذيت مي كنن ، پولي كه بايد به حساب داروخانه ها بريزن رو خيلي دير مي دن !
البته اين مشكلاتي كه گفتم فكر كنم مختص ايران باشه ، تو خارج مشكلاتش كمتره فكر كنم .
در كل شغل خوبي هست ، من به شخصه داروسازي رو به پزشكي ترجيح مي دم .
علاقه شخصيه ديگه  :Yahoo (1): 
در رابطه با درسشم فكر كنم همون ٦ سال هست !
در آخر هم فقط مي خوام بگم كه قصد من انتقال اطلاعات هست ، قصدم اين نيست كه با گفتن سختي ها شما رو زده كنم ، اميدوارم گفته هام واست مفيد باشه .

----------


## sinatz

در رابطه با درآمد هم والا از بقيه پزشكي و دندان بيشتر نباشه كمتر نيست ، البته مكان داروخانه خيلي مهمه ، ما گرگان زندگي مي كنيم ، داروخانه ي باباي من مكانش خيلي خوب نيست واسه همين بابام ميگه كه داروخانه هاي ديگه خيلي بيشتر در ميارن  :Yahoo (1): 
بازم ميگم قصد من دل زده كردن شما نيستا ، سوء تفاهم نشه  :Yahoo (1): 
اگه علاقه شخصيت هست داروسازي ، همين رشته رو برو به حرف هيچكيم گوش نكن

----------


## POOYAE

> کانون رتبه کل در سهمیه رو میذاره که اصلا واسه انتخاب رشته درست نیست .... رتبه کل تو زیرگروه یک مهمه که تو کارنامه هاش نمیذاره پس نمیتونه منبع قابل اعتمادیم باشه...


حرف شما کاملا درسته / اما ایشون گفتن رتبه در سهمیه . بعدم تو پرانتز گفتم که به اینا باید زیاد توجه نکرد یهو یه اتفاقی میفته برنامه ها بهم میریزه

----------


## مهسـا

> حرف شما کاملا درسته / اما ایشون گفتن رتبه در سهمیه . بعدم تو پرانتز گفتم که به اینا باید زیاد توجه نکرد یهو یه اتفاقی میفته برنامه ها بهم میریزه


حرف شمام درسته اقا :Yahoo (1): منم حرف شمارو تایید و تکمیل کردم

----------

